# Compound Bow Question - Mathews Ultra 2



## Hooker (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey guys,

First time in this forum - I'm a regular in the fishing forum, and I'm sure you guys will be just as helpful as my acquired "river-rat" buds over there. Thanks in advance for your help.

I am in the market to buy a new bow. I've gun hnted since I was a boy, but am just now going to get into bow hunting (white-tail only - FOR NOW - HAHA).

I have a friend that has a Mathews Solo Cam Ultra 2 (perfect condition barely used) with the following accessories:

- Case
- 10 Easton ACC arrows with Thunderhead broadheads
- Truball release
- Goldenkey shoot-through rest
- Trophy Ridge sight

What do you think is a good price for this package? Is this a good bow package for me to start with? Reccomendations? Thoughts? I know there is much newer Mathews technology (parallell limbs, double cams, etc.), but is this good for me? I don't want to buy a new package in 2 years, but also don't wat to spend a ton of $ right now.

Thanks a million.

Hooker


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

A couple things to consider. 

1st- Mathews cams are draw specific meaning that if your DL is different than the bows, you'll need new cams. That could range from $60-120 installed.
2nd- You didn't list the year of the bow so no way of knowing how to price it.


----------



## Hooker (Mar 22, 2004)

This bow is currently out of production. It was built between 1999 and 2003. This specific bow was purchased new in 2003.

I believe my draw is the same as the guy I'm buying it from. But if I need to chage a cam, it's good to know how much that will cost - thanks.

Thanks again!

Hooker


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

So is the Golden Key rest you described(Whisper Disk). I'd say no more than $200-250 for the package.


----------



## Hooker (Mar 22, 2004)

Not sure. Are they no good? Like I said - still familiarizing myself with the equipment. It looks like the black rubber food catcher that's in my kitchen sink.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Hooker said:


> Not sure. Are they no good? Like I said - still familiarizing myself with the equipment. It looks like the black rubber food catcher that's in my kitchen sink.


I don't recommend them. They had issues when they came out and they tried curing them by putting a plastic backer on them and it helped but only a little. If it were me, that would be the first thing I'd change.


----------

